# My Once Nearly Perfect Dog Has Lost It!



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi - my dog is three and he's always been a great dog. Lately we are having issues with him going to the bathroom in the house. It is random and there doesnt seem to be an underlying health issue that I can see - there arent any problems with his poo for example. How should I handle? Do i need to take him out more than usual? 

Tonight for example he went on the rug after dinner. He never went to the door or came over to get me, he just went to the other room and pooed. It is very strange. Do I go back to treating him same as puppy>

Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> Hi - my dog is three and he's always been a great dog. Lately we are having issues with him going to the bathroom in the house. It is random and there doesnt seem to be an underlying health issue that I can see - there arent any problems with his poo for example. How should I handle? Do i need to take him out more than usual?
> 
> Tonight for example he went on the rug after dinner. He never went to the door or came over to get me, he just went to the other room and pooed. It is very strange. Do I go back to treating him same as puppy>
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I would definitely go right back to treating him like a puppy... Confined or supervised at all times until he is reliable again. It DOES sometimes happen that a previously well potty trained dog will have a set-back. Sometimes you can figure out what caused it. For instance, my well potty trained 10 month old had a couple of "oops" moments last week, when we had our first really bad winter weather. We just made sure she didn't have access to any place in the house unless there was a litter box in the room. Within just a few days, we were able to allow her more freedom again, after this "reminder".

The nice thing is, that if their potty training was solid to start with, they usually come around again very quickly.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would see a vet first.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

krandall said:


> Yes, I would definitely go right back to treating him like a puppy... Confined or supervised at all times until he is reliable again. It DOES sometimes happen that a previously well potty trained dog will have a set-back. Sometimes you can figure out what caused it. For instance, my well potty trained 10 month old had a couple of "oops" moments last week, when we had our first really bad winter weather. We just made sure she didn't have access to any place in the house unless there was a litter box in the room. Within just a few days, we were able to allow her more freedom again, after this "reminder".
> 
> The nice thing is, that if their potty training was solid to start with, they usually come around again very quickly.


Thank you for responding. That is the approach I will take.

I'm perplexed as to the cause.  Today I took him out for his usual AM walk during which he went to the bathroom as per normal. I took him out again for a second walk too just to give him another chance to go if he needed to go. He didn't. He was pretty easy to housebreak as a pup so I am surprised that this is happening. Hopefully its just a blip.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> I would see a vet first.


Thanks, that is a good idea just to make sure.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

rule of thumb, anytime there is a somewhat sudden change in behavior.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> I would see a vet first.


Oops! Yes, of course that first!!! ...Though I would STILL be confining and supervising to prevent accidents while you are pending vet results.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

If he was peeing in the house all of a sudden, I would suspect a urinary tract infection. My previous dog (corgi) suffered from those and the first sign she was getting one would be peeing inside. But your dog is going #2. I can't help with that one. I would also suggest a visit to the vet.


----------



## clasheljac2 (Jan 4, 2016)

Have him checked for diabetes.


----------

